# Want the most reliable Windows PC? Buy a Mac (or maybe a Dell)



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you want a reliable Windows PC, maybe you should get a Mac.
> 
> Thats the conclusion of a new report released today by Soluto, which crunched the data from its cloud-based PC monitoring and management software to come up with a list of the 10 most reliable portable PCs you can buy today.


More


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

You know, its funny. I have never had trouble with my PCs running Windows, at least lately. I can't say the same for the Macs I have used. Nor for the some of the Linux Distros. 

XP was a nightmare when it first launched, I rolled back to ME. Since then though, Vista was great, 7 was great. I build my own, so maybe the problem is the bloatware that I have avoided for so many years.


----------

